# Counter-Strike 1.6 problems



## Mischief (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi I'm having problems with Counterstrike with the graphics, My graphics card is an ati radeon x800 pro. I'm seeing horizontal lines moving up and making my picture twitchy. when my fps is set to 100 and it is on developer 0 its really bad, but when i change it to fps_max 999 and develpor 1 its not as abd , but i still see the lines, if i figit with it still.
-help me out Jarrod.
PS-MY mother board is an MSI K8N-Neo amd 64 bit 3000+ with an 1 gig 2700.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

What kind of drivers do you have installed?

Setting the fps_max to 999 shouldn't affect it any since hl has a max fps of 99 and I'm not sure what developer does.


----------



## Mischief (Mar 3, 2005)

I Have catalyst windows xp 5.2 one from the website, but i dont know which one i downloaded it was from the radeon family selection.
the reason i change it too fps_999 is beacausei have an x800 pro and it rasies my fps to like 250 per sec


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I thought hl maxed at 99? Did steam change that?


----------



## Mischief (Mar 3, 2005)

Yea max is 999 but i DONT want horizontal liens with my grpahics, i mean my crappy *** intel pentium 3 onboard graphics doesnt do this. i have d3d on, but it wont let me go to opengl, iwhen i click opengl and hit apply it doesn nothing, no screen flickering no nothing, any suggesttions


oh i do mean that i try to set the seeting with my grpahics card ati settings not coutnetstirke


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Well I don't know...try running a DirectX Diagnostic (start menu > run > type *dxiag*)


----------



## Mischief (Mar 3, 2005)

Ill try this when i get home, My aim is MischiefxMaker88
gimme a pm


----------



## Mischief (Mar 3, 2005)

I tried tesiting sum stuffin dxdiag and i saw a little bit of the horizontal lines with the spinning logos of dxdiag... soo maybei t s just my graphics card?


----------



## drager606 (Jan 20, 2009)

Dude your lucky, i cant even play it because when you connect to a server I cant press The "OK" button!!!! HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## drager606 (Jan 20, 2009)

It worked before


----------



## alan0707 (Feb 20, 2009)

hey i have a problem in counter strike when i click on the game an error comes out and says available memory less than 15MB!!!-2994176 please if anyone knows how to fix it please till me beacuse i have no idea .....i tryed to reinstell it and the same thing came out


----------



## sunny4uhonney (Aug 6, 2012)

i have cs 1.6 in my pc.. i use is from past 1 year .. n now its not working properly plz friends help me out my cs 1.6 options r not showing plz give me solution i already reinstall cs wating for reply


----------

